# Radiator replacement 740i



## factorydiecast (Apr 21, 2006)

We just picked up our 2000 740i . I was adjusting the headlamps, under the hood, and noticed some coolant, near the top hose. The car has 78,000 miles , and we were told the next thing to go would be the radiator. As being a car guy , and worked on all my cars, Could this be tackled by myself, and where is the best bet to buy the parts?? Or what is the going rate at a BMW repair shop, and or Dealer??thanks in advance


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Mail order from Vaheh at Crevier BMW. He will sell you the hoses, expansion tank/cap too. e-mail: [email protected]

Sometimes you just need to replace the nipple on the top driver's side. But if you are on the original radiator and expansion tank at 78K miles, I would just do the whole thing.
Nipple replacement









Link: Radiator replacement

I think people often do the water pump and thermostat at the same time. Link: Radiator, water pump, thermostat replacement info


----------



## factorydiecast (Apr 21, 2006)

Found a local BMW mechanic , will replace the Radiator , expansion tank and new hoses for $575.00 with parts and labor, all oem parts. Is that good ??


----------



## factorydiecast (Apr 21, 2006)

We had a new radiator replaced at 79,000 miles. A month later it split down the side , where the plastic meets the metal. It was a Behr OEM radiator. Our service guy replaced it , and said that he had never seen that before. Has anyone else heard of this happening??


----------



## JT///M3 (Feb 16, 2003)

when you change out the radiator fluid, is using drinking water (purified), the same as using distilled water? I'm a bit confused on this. I thought drinking water (purified bottled water) was the same as distilled.


----------



## ZIGGURAT89 (Oct 7, 2002)

You should use distilled water.


----------

